# Pairing bluetooth mouse from terminal...

## f4c3m3l70r

I followed the instructions from https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Bluetooth and stalled at the bluetoothctl command. File not found.

Connecting via Blueman works, but I dont want drag in X just for mouse.

Any help very appreciated, as I want to get more BT devices soon...

- Mouse:  Razer Orochi 2016

- Bluetooth: Asus BT4 USB , Broadcom BCM20702A1

```

-*- HID bus support 

[*]   Battery level reporting for HID devices

[*]   /dev/hidraw raw HID device support

<*>   User-space I/O driver support for HID subsystem

<*>   Generic HID driver    

--- Bluetooth subsystem support

[*]   Bluetooth Classic (BR/EDR) features

<*>     RFCOMM protocol support  

*]       RFCOMM TTY support 

<*>     BNEP protocol support

[ ]       Multicast filter support 

 [ ]       Protocol filter support 

<*>     HIDP protocol support 

 [*]     Bluetooth High Speed (HS) features

[*]   Bluetooth Low Energy (LE) features 

[ ]   Enable LED triggers 

[ ]   Bluetooth self testing support 

[*]   Export Bluetooth internals in debugfs 

Bluetooth device drivers  ---> 

<*> HCI USB driver 

[*]   Broadcom protocol support  

[*]   Realtek protocol support 

<*> HCI UART driver

-*-   UART (H4) protocol support

[*]   BCSP protocol support 

[*]   Atheros AR300x serial support 

[*]   HCILL protocol support 

[*]   Three-wire UART (H5) protocol support

[*]   Intel protocol support

[*]   Broadcom protocol support 

[*]   Qualcomm Atheros protocol support 

[*]   Intel AG6XX protocol support

<*> HCI BCM203x USB driver 

<*> HCI BPA10x USB driver

<*> HCI BlueFRITZ! USB driver 

< > HCI VHCI (Virtual HCI device) driver 

<*> Marvell Bluetooth driver support 

<*> Atheros firmware download driver 

```

```
# emerge -av bluez 

[ebuild   R    ] net-wireless/bluez-5.39:0/3::gentoo  USE="cups deprecated experimental extra-tools obex test-programs* udev -debug -doc -readline (-selinux) -systemd {-test}" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_4* -python3_5" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_4 -python3_5"
```

```
# dmesg | grep Bluetooth && dmesg bluetooth

[    0.448836] Bluetooth: Core ver 2.21

[    0.448843] Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

[    0.448845] Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

[    0.448847] Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

[    0.448851] Bluetooth: SCO socket layer initialized

[    1.027427] Bluetooth: HCI UART driver ver 2.3

[    1.028536] Bluetooth: HCI UART protocol H4 registered

[    1.029643] Bluetooth: HCI UART protocol BCSP registered

[    1.030751] Bluetooth: HCI UART protocol LL registered

[    1.031865] Bluetooth: HCI UART protocol ATH3K registered

[    1.032977] Bluetooth: HCI UART protocol Three-wire (H5) registered

[    1.034108] Bluetooth: HCI UART protocol Intel registered

[    1.035253] Bluetooth: HCI UART protocol BCM registered

[    1.036358] Bluetooth: HCI UART protocol QCA registered

[    1.037463] Bluetooth: HCI UART protocol AG6XX registered

[    2.195586] Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized

[    2.196803] Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized

[    2.198011] Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.11

[    2.199213] Bluetooth: BNEP (Ethernet Emulation) ver 1.3

[    2.200416] Bluetooth: BNEP socket layer initialized

[    2.201624] Bluetooth: HIDP (Human Interface Emulation) ver 1.2

[    2.202826] Bluetooth: HIDP socket layer initialized

[    2.326257] Bluetooth: hci0: BCM: chip id 63

[    2.343259] Bluetooth: hci0: ASUS BT 4.0

[    2.344245] Bluetooth: hci0: BCM20702A1 (001.002.014) build 0000

[    2.349448] Bluetooth: hci0: BCM: Patch brcm/BCM20702A1-0b05-17cb.hcd not found

[    2.347049] bluetooth hci0: loading /lib/firmware/brcm/BCM20702A1-0b05-17cb.hcd failed with error -22

[    2.348248] bluetooth hci0: Direct firmware load for brcm/BCM20702A1-0b05-17cb.hcd failed with error -22

```

```
# hciconfig hci0 up
```

```
# hciconfig -a

hci0:   Type: BR/EDR  Bus: USB

   BD Address: 5C:F3:70:75:80:3C  ACL MTU: 1021:8  SCO MTU: 64:1

   UP RUNNING 

   RX bytes:3007 acl:0 sco:0 events:151 errors:0

   TX bytes:2523 acl:0 sco:0 commands:149 errors:0

   Features: 0xbf 0xfe 0xcf 0xfe 0xdb 0xff 0x7b 0x87

   Packet type: DM1 DM3 DM5 DH1 DH3 DH5 HV1 HV2 HV3 

   Link policy: RSWITCH SNIFF 

   Link mode: SLAVE ACCEPT 

   Name: 'ASUS BT 4.0'

   Class: 0x100104

   Service Classes: Object Transfer

   Device Class: Computer, Desktop workstation

   HCI Version: 4.0 (0x6)  Revision: 0x1000

   LMP Version: 4.0 (0x6)  Subversion: 0x220e

   Manufacturer: Broadcom Corporation (15)

```

```
# /etc/init.d/bluetooth start  -v

 * Executing: /lib64/rc/sh/openrc-run.sh /lib64/rc/sh/openrc-run.sh /etc/init.d/bluetooth start

 * Starting bluetooth ...

 * Detaching to start `/usr/libexec/bluetooth/bluetoothd' ...   

```

```
# hcitool scan

Scanning ...

```

```
rfkill list bluetooth

Can't open RFKILL control device: No such file or directory
```

```
# btmon

Bluetooth monitor ver 5.39

= Note: Linux version 4.7.2-gentoo-amd64~ (x86_64)   0.226113

= Note: Bluetooth subsystem version 2.21  0.226113

= New Index: 5C:F3:70:75:80:3C (BR/EDR,USB,hci0) [hci0]   0.226114

= Open Index: 5C:F3:70:75:80:3C   [hci0]   0.226114

= Index Info: 5C:F3:70:75:80:3C (Broadcom Corporation)

```

```
# simple-agent

bash: simple-agent: command not found

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *f4c3m3l70r wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [    2.349448] Bluetooth: hci0: BCM: Patch brcm/BCM20702A1-0b05-17cb.hcd not found
> 
> ...

 

Possible issue is missing firmware. In linux-firmware package this firmware, apparently, is not included.

You can try to add the firmware with these commands (source form aur package):

```
$ wget dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/misc/BT/Bluetooth_V1201650_WHQL_Win10.zip

$ unzip Bluetooth_V1201650_WHQL_Win10.zip

$ hex2hcd Bluetooth/BCM_DriverOnly/64/BCM20702A1_001.002.014.1443.1467.hex -o BCM20702A1-0b05-17cb.hcd

# cp BCM20702A1-0b05-17cb.hcd /lib/firmware/brcm/
```

----------

## f4c3m3l70r

Did as you told, error message is gone!

But still no HID device found, only my phone.

I pressed four buttons on the mouse to pair aswell.

edit:

I dont get it why "simple-agent" isnt  on my system, bluez was built with test-programs!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *f4c3m3l70r wrote:*   

> I dont get it why "simple-agent" isnt  on my system, bluez was built with test-programs!

 

There's bluez-simple-agent?

----------

## f4c3m3l70r

Yeah there is....

----------

